# MACNA 2006 Road Trip?



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

MACNA, the huge marine convention, will be in Houston this year. Any interest in maybe making a day trip out of it and going to check out all the vendors and displays on the Saturday?

See http://www.macnaxviii.com/


----------

